# MATSHITA DVD-RAM Device not working!



## JenKoenig33 (Jan 6, 2008)

I'm new to these forums, but I am having a real problem with the Matshita DVD-RAM UJ-851S ATA Device on my HP Paviliondx9000. When I first got it everything worked fine, but it seems like as soon as I put ITunes on the computer, it would no longer read the CD/DVD drive at all. I did everything I could think of to fix it. The Device Manager states that it is unable to run. I've tried unistalling and restarting, updating the drivers and everything else I could think to do, but it doesn't work. I've been on the phone with tech support 3 times. The first time they were able to fix it different ways, but the issue kept retuning the next day! The only way it seems, to make it work is to restore the machine to the manufacturer settings and just not put I-Tunes on it, but I don't want to have to do that. First of all I have things on the computer that I don't want lost and they would be hard to back up considering my cd drive won't work. All I have is a very small flash drive that won't hold nearly enough and I don't have another computer to transfer it to. Plus, one of the main reasons I need my laptop is for my music and my ipod. Call me crazy but I really love the ease of I-Tunes and the Ipod. Can anyone help me please!!!


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

remove the upper and lower filters
http://support.microsoft.com/kb/929461


----------

